# Unexpected Boer pygmy cross xmas baby!



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

This is Blitz an unexpected present this Christmas it will be interesting to see how he turns out!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AWW how cute! congrats!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow what a cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new sweet lil boy!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Love him!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I love that face. Was mom the Boer?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! How cute! I would love to see how big it gets.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 2 boer(mom) pygmy wethers and just fyi, they are huge. And I have the bucks so know with out a doubt the parents. He's cute though. Looks alot like my ******(let a kid name that's what you get, the other is scooby)


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW, I love that face. Was mom the Boer?


 Yepp the mother is a percentage boer and the father is a fullblood pygmy
this is the mother still trying to find a pic of the father


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He must of been one determined buck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes unexpected gifts are the best ones


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Sometimes unexpected gifts are the best ones


 Isn't that the truth. 

I have had a lot of Grand Champions out of babies that i did not know were going to arrive.


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> He must of been one determined buck.


 LOL! yeah I suppose, although I think she was pretty determined to get with the buck too because she's the one that decided to hop two 5 foot fences to get to him she just loves jumping one of our shorter fences that just separate sr does and jr does she hops that gate probably 10+ times a day. the judge at one of our previous shows commented on her unusually large amount of muscle in her rear and asked if I had her trained to jump with our hunter jumper horse and all I was thinking was oh you have no idea buddy lol


----------

